# Notice: Beware of counterfeit TIME RXRS Ulteam



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

just a heads-up to fellow RBR members on numerous fakes being sold as genuine in the net, especially on eBay..
fakes are getting pretty sophisticated and quite a number of buyers are getting conned. 

on a side note, a good buddy of mine unknowingly bought a fake Colnago (typical seller's modus operandi is to state that the size is wrong, frame is too small/too big etc). it's time to share the news around to ensure that none of us are taken for a ride.

check the following link for more details. 
thread is curently 4 pages long. 

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=101504


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

and here's a couple of listings for fake RXRS on craigslist in the same city in Socal

1) 52cm TIME RXRS ROAD BIKE DURAA-ACE 7900 GROUP PRO VIVE 7

2) Time RXRS Ulteam Faux Frameset

In the 1st one, the seller even said he bought from a seller in Hong Kong and found out it's a fake. In the 2nd case, the seller just stated he's selling a fake. Interesting that both of them are from the same area.

Sigh... people still have not learned that any brand name "high end" frame sold through Ebay from Asia... runs a high chance of it being fake! This crap has been going on for years, is well documented, yet it contintues to happen. Are these buyers noobs??

the only carbon frame worth buying on Ebay are the generic "Chinese Ebay frame" ones... with a cheap price. Anything else outside of this formula... is faux.


----------



## whiterabbit05 (Oct 30, 2009)

Must be VERY careful when buying things on eBay.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

@aclinjury

Well, not everything from Asia is fake though. 
Bottom line is we have to be aware that the fakes are getting sophisticated and it's only 
a matter of time before they are indistinguishable from the real ones.

Never appeared to me that even with such complex molding especially on TIME frames
can be duplicated/copied. Time makes their framesets in France (and lower end models in Asia), in other words the RXR molds shouldn't have left France at the first place.

I guess the point above is irrelevant as all things can be easily copied at recent times. 
The safest bet would be to purchase framesets from authorized dealers. 
No shortcuts.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Maverick said:


> @aclinjury
> 
> Well, not everything from Asia is fake though.
> Bottom line is we have to be aware that the fakes are getting sophisticated and it's only
> ...


I'll bet the fake ones do not the complex molding and constructions as the real ones, especially on models made in France. What the fake ones have is a similar outer shell. How that shell is made, what method used... is the same process as one one of those "Chinese Ebay carbon frame"...

Is there anything on this earth that the Chinese can't make a cheap duplicate of?


----------

